# Pulled the trigger on the Kawai VPC1



## utopia (Aug 16, 2013)

So after some consideration I went ahead and bought the VPC1. And I must say it's been fantastic. I am a classically trained pianist and the feel of the keyboard, it's response are very important to me. I try to come as close to the feel of playing real musical instruments as I can when working with samples. The VPC features real wooden keys which feel MUCH more like being in front of a real piano then the usual cheap plastic weighted junk most keyboards are equipped with. I really hated the action on my old Triton Extreme 88. It's much easier to control and play at extreme dynamics such as pianissimo now. 
The keys also have this third sensor which makes playing fast repetitions possible by allowing a key to be retriggered without having to be fully lifted (much like in a real grand piano). Surprisingly, this comes in VERY handy when playing repetative notes in a legato patch of,say, HS. Or fast percussion parts.
So highly recommended to anyone who's looking for the best keyboard action and build quality. 
I'm attaching a screenshot of a velocity test I did in Kontakt. As you can see, I've managed to hit all of the 127 velocities. No problems there.
[/img]


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have the MP10, which uses the same keybed, and I agree with you completely, simply fantastic.
Here is a thread i made a while ago showing the mechanics and the keybed used by the MP10 and VPC1. The keys are much longer than standard keyboard keys, which help emulate that 'grand piano' feel.

Link: http://www.pianoworld.com/forum/ubbthre ... wai%20MP10).html#Post1778344


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for the impression.

I was wondering about the quality and feel of the Grand Piano style pedals. Can I ask you, do you find them to be sturdy enough to withstand a daily, multiple hours treatment? 

What about their size, are they really the full size triple pedal or slimmed down in some ways?

I was wondering, theoretically one could configure them to trigger certain funtions say in spitfire audio libs for example, if they are fully CC programmable, that could be very handy.... or footy? :wink:

What keyboard stand are you using for this 30 kg beauty?


----------



## utopia (Aug 17, 2013)

Right now I'm using an old K&M "Rick" stand which is a standard X type stand but quite sturdy (http://www.thomann.de/gb/km_18993.htm?sid=ed3a417137e812d960917994b94774b7 but I'm looking for something better.
The pedals feel very solid. Also, they don't look scaled down from the real stuff (maybe just a bit) - nothing to worry about. I think you would be totally fine with them honestly.


----------



## FriFlo (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah, this is my choice of piano controller as well. I am only missing fine resolution velocity (like the vax77) for pianoteq.
But it's Not my Choice for the master Keyboard on my desk. Heer is why:
- no aftertouch
- bulky part above the keys takes room away
- Good Piano Action is not the same as good synth/samples action

It will be next to my desk, when I can afford more stuff. For main controllers, these are my products in spe:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... =1#3722981


----------

